# In-Line VS. Anti-Siphon Valves?



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Different states have different rules about this. Here in PA, we can use a double check valve (an in-line valve), but in NJ the law calls for a pressure vacuum breaker, which is probably safer. If you use a PVB it should be installed at least 1' higher than the elevation of the highest sprinkler.


----------

